# 1934 Remington Ammo Help



## tbyrnzy (Feb 1, 2009)

I have inherited a 1934 Remington Model 11 with one condition... I have to use it. I used it dove hunting and would love to take it on a duck hunt once a year.. So has anyone had any experience with the classic doubles hevi-shot or do you know about any other ammo that would fit the bill and be safe for the gun.

Thanks for any help


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would assume the gun has a full choke and you don't want to run steel through it, because of that or the age.

Kent's tungsten matrix, Bismuth, Ecotungsten Niceshot, and there are some other soft non-toxic shots out there.

Also, I know there is some adjustment on the steel gas ring on this gun for light or heavy loads.

This is all granted that the firearm is in good working order.

You may be able to find a second barrel and have it opened up to shoot steel.


----------

